# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Express How You're Feeling with a Song

## CeltAngel

Basic idea, just post a video of music that expresses your feelings. Whether it's the mood the music expresses or the lyrics that reflect your current state, it doesn't really matter. All posts are valid, just like your feelings.  :Hug:

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

This song is how I'm feeling right now... Calm, wistful, a little dreamy, maybe a touch melancholy....  :Heart:

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

Feeling chirpy and bright, yet laidback. I feel the light within myself and am allowing myself to relax into this moment.  ::):

----------


## CeltAngel

I may be a little cranky.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

I'm flying high on positive feelings. So flooded with goodness I could just about burst.  ::):   :Heart:

----------


## Cuchculan

Love this song. Old and wise.

----------


## CeltAngel

> Love this song. Old and wise.



I've always loved this song. My favourite Parsons track for sure.  ::): 





i may be a little excitable right now.  ::

----------


## Lucid

The lyrics,bridge,chorus just all of it gives me goosebumps. ::):

----------


## CeltAngel

In this moment, I am feeling reflective and positive.  :Heart:

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Shredder



----------


## Shredder

Love this clip. Love this song.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Shredder

> 



Beautiful song!

----------


## Shredder

It's a God-awful small affair
To the girl with the mousy hair
But her mummy is yelling, "No"
And her daddy has told her to go


But her friend is nowhere to be seen
Now she walks through her sunken dream
To the seat with the clearest view
And she's hooked to the silver screen


But the film is a saddening bore
For she's lived it ten times or more
She could spit in the eyes of fools
As they ask her to focus on


Sailors fighting in the dance hall
Oh man, look at those cavemen go
It's the freakiest show
Take a look at the lawman
Beating up the wrong guy
Oh man, wonder if he'll ever know
He's in the best selling show
Is there life on Mars?


It's on America's tortured brow
That Mickey Mouse has grown up a cow
Now the workers have struck for fame
'Cause Lennon's on sale again


See the mice in their million hordes
From Ibiza to the Norfolk Broads
Rule Britannia is out of bounds
To my mother, my dog, and clowns


But the film is a saddening bore
'Cause I wrote it ten times or more
It's about to be writ again
As I ask you to focus on.....

----------


## Shredder



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Shredder

I have to admit I have a bit of a thing for Alana. ::blush::  
She seems nervous in this but she gets through it which makes it even more endearing. I seriously don't know how someone can be so open and vulnerable in a solo performance like this. 


... And I could blame my parents
For my vices so inherent
That I cannot shake them much as I may try
But how much have I inherited?
Or picked up since I was a kid
That nature versus nurture paradigm
I could blame wrong turns that I take
On decisions that my head makes
Then trace each error right back to my heart
And is it broken 'cause you toyed with it
Or was it formed with a little split
That grows each year further and further apart
But we love and we lose and we lash-out and we bruise
And the name of the game's just the living
We go as far as we can go we've got to go that far to know
That we have everything to gain
By knowing we can blame
The moon's wax and wane and the turn of the tide
...
And so I look to Karma
And if I try not to harm another
I will not be harmed by anything
If I salute the magpie knock on wood
Will I be doing any good?
Am I strung up or do I pull the string?
Will the fact I cling too tightly
To my dreams come back and bite me
Am I trying to make a science of an art?
And will the very fate I wish to woo
Be the one that I undo
By thinking I can steer this crazy cart
But I'll live and I'll learn
And 'I'll light and I'll burn
Til the flame simmers down to a spark
I'll go as far as I can go
I've to go that far to know that I have everything to gain
By knowing I can't train
The moon's wax and wane and the turn of the tide
....

----------


## DanielBlueSky

Well I mean just cuz lol

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

All of this.... The noises.... The voices.... It feels busy as hell in this ol' noggin of mine.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Shredder

A child in a sea cave
Watching a tidal wave

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## CeltAngel

Recovered myself from that horrible mood I was in earlier. While, I'm not in the heartbreak place the lyrics of this song possess, I'm very much in the vibe of the music here. It's a nice vibe to feel.  ::):

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## CeltAngel

I just posted this in the "What are you listening to?" thread, but then realised it was probably even more appropriate to post here. I may be feeling a touch down and despondent.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

@CeltAngel
 is it one of these sorts of days? 






Hope the day gets better for you.

----------


## CeltAngel

A little. I'm feeling a little bit better now, but I was pretty rough to begin with.

I LOVE that song.... Karen had such a beautiful voice, she's definitely one of my all-time favourite singers. Still find her story so heartbreaking.

Oh, and thank you.  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## CeltAngel

With a smile on my face, I share this. This is very much where I am right now.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Shredder

I wrote about this a couple of months ago. Its still relevant.
God I love this song. Love this clip...







I've spent a lot of time hiding in toilets... had some very significant things happened in them. Some sad & Lonely times.. some exciting.. some funny, some terrifyingly awful & scary.


That's just life.


Irrespective of race/gender/status/religion/age... we are all humans and we all piss and shit. That much I know is true. So I guess piss and [BEEP] is an equaliser that gives me comfort.


Of course we try to defy that by separating toilets. Because we are "different" and we need to protect. there I go complicating thing with a more socially acceptable alternate perspective. I cant switch it off. I need an escape to break the looping thoughts... like Jewels mesmerising voice and beautiful crooked toothed smile. Even though I have no ****ing idea who she REALLY is. It's the ideal that matters isn't it? Gotta believe in something.

----------


## Cuchculan

Never knew who sang this song or what it was even called. But still I managed to find it. Modern song with a very old feel to it. Hard not to like it. Even though I am not into this type of music at all. I could imagine someone like Edith Piaf singing this song many decades ago. So why not give everybody a little bit of love.

----------


## CeltAngel



----------


## Lucid



----------


## Shredder



----------


## Cuchculan

This is typical of the Irish weather. Is bleeden freezing out there today. Had been warm the past few days.

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Shredder

Monday comes, and it feels like the end of the line
There's nothing to say, there's nowhere to go
There's no one to listen
Monday comes, I decide to reclaim what is mine
In spite of myself, I'm dying to know

What's across the road? What's behind the wall?
What's around the corner?
And what will it take 'til I find my way?
Will it be today? Will it be too late?
Wait 'til you see what's next
Just beyond the hill, just along the river
There's something that's pulling me out the door
Try for something more, try for something great
And wait 'til you see what's next

Step by step, when it's hard just to see or to hear
A ripple of doubt, a slack in the pace
A small hesitation
Step by step, then at last, when the fog starts to clear
I open my eyes, I'm ready to see

What's across the road, what's behind the wall
What's around the corner
And what if it's not what I thought I'd see?
What if it's not for me? Chalk it up to faith
And wait 'til you see what's next
Just beyond the hill, just along the river
You thought that you knew how the path would turn
Something more to learn, open up the gate

And wait for the story you've never seen
Wait for the blue on the bough
Wait, there's a flicker across the screen
Coming soon
Coming now

Just across the road, just behind the wall
Just around the corner
A new bit of history there to write
Something you all might underestimate
But wait 'til you see what's next
Just beyond the hill, just along the river
We're perched on the edge of the great abyss
What you can't dismiss or anticipate
Just wait, wait 'til you see what's next

----------


## CeltAngel

Sounds creep softly into my ears. Deafening as it's exploding in my head.
No silent peace. My head keeps making symphonies of deluded thoughts.

Thoughts and dreams and music.
Streaming endless, they are stuck in my head!

Open nerves, they're killing me.
Enlarging everything.
My mind explodes; it's burning up and scaring me.
Nothing feels the same, So strong it shuts me down, so strong I lost control.

Emotions creep slowly into my heart, not just my own, I pick up every signal.
Inflamed and sore. My heart keeps making tragedies of diminutive things.
My everything hurts!
My system burns!

Sounds and words and memories.
They captured me, they're stuck in my head!

Open nerves, they're killing me.
Enlarging everything.
My mind explodes; it's burning up and scaring me.
Nothing feels the same. So strong it shuts me down.

Open nerves!
They're showing me the truth by force. My body's completely drained.
And primitive emotions can thrive. Goodbye 'control'.

I feel more pain.
My system forces me to.
A mental twist to fear all I can become... I can become!

Open nerves, they're killing me.
Enlarging everything.
My mind explodes; it's burning up and scaring me.
Nothing feels the same.
As it shuts me down. A signal I can't defy.
They're showing me the truth by force. My body's completely drained.
And primitive emotions can thrive. Goodbye 'control'. Goodbye illusion...

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The Lazy Song by Bruno Mars.

----------


## Flavor



----------


## Lucid

Hmmmm......feeling umm Halloweeny?lol

----------


## CeltAngel

"From childhood's hour I have not been
As others were - I have not seen
As others saw - I could not bring
My passions from a common spring
From the same source I have not taken
My sorrow; I could not awaken
My heart to joy at the same tone;
And all I lov'd, I lov'd alone
Then - in my childhood - in the dawn
Of a most stormy life - was drawn
From ev'ry depth of good and ill
The mystery which binds me still:
From the torrent, or the fountain
From the red cliff of the mountain
From the sun that 'round me roll'd
In its autumn tint of gold -
From the lighting in the sky
As it pass'd me flying by -
From the thunder and the storm
And the cloud that look the form
(When the rest of Heaven was blue)
Of a demon in my view"

-E.A. Poe

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Nyctophilia

Well the title

----------

